# How do you filter your Nano?



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

Anybody use a canister filter for there nano tank? I seen this one "Tom Rapid Mini Canister Filter C-80" anybody use this one? I have some shrimp and wonder the best way to filter my 10gal without to much swirling action? I also wonder how many guys have kept shrimp with a sand bottom?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Eheim 2211 and 2011 works for me.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

i have zebra shrimp in a 5.5g right now with a sand bottom. they do just fine. for a filter, i use a DIY mini-canister that uses a 170gph powerhead, but i've clamped down the outflow to slow it down, its still got a current, but its not pushing the fish around.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I use the Zoomed 501 mini canister filter on my 2.5. Guess what? It's way too much flow but I have no fish in there so its fine. :-D.

But many people say that the Zoomed and Tom's isn't enough flow for a 10 gallon.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

tritan said:


> Anybody use a canister filter for there nano tank? I seen this one "Tom Rapid Mini Canister Filter C-80" anybody use this one? I have some shrimp and wonder the best way to filter my 10gal without to much swirling action? I also wonder how many guys have kept shrimp with a sand bottom?


My aquaclear 20 in my 10 gallon works excellent and does not create excessive swirling action. Unfortunately, this is being used in a plant only harvest tank but I am confident that there would be no problems if the bottom were sand and I had shrimp as long as enough plants remain to break up the water tide from the filter before it hits the bottom.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

hydor P1 or eheim 2115


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Zoo Med 501 or the Tom Aquatics Mini Can - want/need to slow the flow? Pack the canister with some filter floss...

Here is my take on them.

* Hoses are more flexible - On the Zoo Med 501 they don't use those rigid, not as flexible ones like on the Tom model
 * slower/less flow on the Zoo Med 501 with empty media chambers - you can adjust the flow on either of them by adding some floss in the canister - but, this will impact the frequency of cleaning to maintain the rate
* The Tom one comes with a hanger - the Zoo Med it is an accessory
* I like the clamps on the Tom one better - the Zoo Med "sliders" are a bit more of a pain to open
* Both come with nice little spray bars

I ran the Zoo Med on a 6.6, and am currently running the Tom one on the side of my 2.5g, with a decent amount of extra media in there. Why that way - because there is nothing to right of my 2.5, so the filter is hanging there, and it was the one that came with the hanger.

If I had to recommend one, I'd say if you are looking for a "cleaner" looking one - go for the zoo med (clearish/smoke-grey hoses) - and get the hanger or be prepared to place it almost at the same level of the tank - back or sides.

If you want something that feels a bit more industrial - the Tom will do it.

Whatever you do - don't try to put CO2 into those little canisters - I've tried it, and it is noisy! Anyway, the little tanks just get a bit of excel now...and the 6.6 is no more.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

zoo med 501 +small hob for my 6.6. the 501 alone dosen't seem to make enough water movement.
I also have a toms. I would not reccomend it over the 501 due to the inlet and returns being somewhat fixed position and a pain to work with.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, my Azoo Palm Filter for my 2.5gal leave me wanting...:icon_frow


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I just built a mini canister, may not be good enough for a ten, it doesn't have alot of flow even for a 1g..


----------

